# Nobody wants to fish tuna?



## snapper13 (Aug 24, 2007)

Great trip leaving for New Orleans Thursday afternoon from Texas city. Willing to give anyone interested a ride. Three couples going and plan to hit New Orleans hard Friday. Charter is Saturday and heading back Sunday late morning. Date of charter is May 9th. Cost $440. Details on earlier post. Come fishing for Charlie tuna.


----------

